
Planet X discovered? - vikingo9
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2181371-distant-dwarf-planet-called-the-goblin-could-point-to-planet-x/
======
perl4ever
This is a particularly irritating example of Betteridge's law of headlines. We
already were aware of objects that may have been perturbed by planet X, and
discovering another doesn't make a qualitative difference that I can see.

~~~
vikingo9
Seems to me that the more evidence the more likely we will have the definitive
statement "planet X exist" which is currently not the case

